
Why People Don’t Do What They Say and What to Do About It - edittress
https://edittress.com/why-people-dont-do-what-they-say-and-what-to-do-about-it/
======
Ryel
Glad to see this on HN!

We've all been on both sides of this article. Sometimes (especially in
startups) we overcommit and fail to hit our deadlines. This can burn
relationships and do such harm that I think it's an incredibly important skill
to develop, particularly for entrepreneurs.

This skill seems to go hand in hand with the ability to say "no" when you have
too much on your plate.

As a side note... the Edittress platform is pretty cool! It looks like a much
needed mentorship platform that I think will receive a warm welcome into the
tech community particularly now that we are having more open discussions about
mental health, inclusion, and diversity.

I hope we can expect a ShowHN soon! I just signed up.

------
sharemywin
Lot's of practical tips but, the best part is the phrase "It’s a sleigh ride
to frustration."

